
On BitBucket “we review our highest voted issues regularly” but to no effect - haylem
https://bitbucket.org/site/master/issues/12833/branching-models-for-bb-cloud#comment-45982415
======
haylem
Between GitHub being acquired by Microsoft, and Atlassian ignoring most of its
top-voted issues for BitBucket Cloud and having significant differences
between its Cloud and Server versions, it looks like a great week for GitLab.

As a strong supporter of BitBucket for years, this makes me sad. As a very
happy GitLab users over the past few years, this makes me fairly happy,
though, to balance things out (and hosting FOSS on an open source platform
makes more sense to me anyways).

See also: [https://www.reuters.com/article/us-github-microsoft-
gitlab/g...](https://www.reuters.com/article/us-github-microsoft-
gitlab/gitlab-gains-developers-after-microsoft-buys-rival-github-
idUSKCN1J12BR)

